# Frodo Has Failed



## Blindside (Feb 3, 2003)

I think the picture speaks for itself....


----------



## Aikikitty (Feb 3, 2003)

:lol: :erg: :lol:

Robyn :rofl:


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 3, 2003)

LOL :rofl:


----------



## Samurai (Feb 7, 2003)

http://www.lordofthepeeps.com

This site speaks for itself.

--Jeremy Bays


----------



## JDenz (Feb 7, 2003)

that is to funny


----------

